# Bad News form Turkey - The failure to rescue the state



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Turkey's last hope dies.. this author clearly "gets it"

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016/07/16/turkeys-last-hope-dies.html


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Ever wonder why NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration) and so many other agencies need millions of rounds of ammo and full auto firearms. I suggest the storm clouds they are preparing for aren't cumulonimbus.

Our current administration is arming the islamic terrorist and supporters of terrorists. Anyone expecting the US to support freedom over islam before 20Jan17 is unrealistic.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

BlueZ said:


> Turkey's last hope dies.. this author clearly "gets it"
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016/07/16/turkeys-last-hope-dies.html


I like Ralph Peters, and I think he very clearly identifies the issues in Turkey. The last three paragraphs paint a bleak- but unfortunately accurate - picture.

By Saturday morning, it was clear that the mullahs and mobs behind Erdogan had won. Erdogan will use the coup as an excuse to accelerate the Islamization of his country and to lead Turkey deeper into the darkness engulfing the Muslim world. His vision is one of a neo-Ottoman megalomaniac.

NATO, which operates by consensus, will find itself embracing a poisonous snake. New crises will reawaken old fears in southeastern Europe, which western European states will dismiss condescendingly, further crippling the badly limping European Union. Syria will continue to bleed. And educated, secular Turks will find themselves in a situation like unto that of German liberals in the 1930s. We may see new and unexpected wars.

A desperate, ill-planned coup has failed in Turkey.* Here comes the darkness.*


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a great thread. Probably over 90% of Americans, when they hear Turkey is a NATO member, they think they are our allies like Great Britain. So far from the truth. Its scary that a Muslim nation with a million man strong armed forces seems to be turning to strict Islamic laws. 

I don't see how some kind of huge conflict will be avoided. Its gonna be big I think.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Turkey expects to be added to the EU within a few years. 
I also heard rumors they are demanding we hand over the nukes that we have on bases there. Don't know if any of it is true but I wouldn't put it past O to hand them over without letting anyone know or asking anyone for permission.
I'm thinking possibly O has a plan to let the Muslims take over NATO like they have done to the UN


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The USA supposedly has now removed the nukes we had in Turkey and put them in---Romania. 
It was certainly wise to get them out of Turkey but putting them in Romania was obviously only done to make Russia mad.
Many countries are acting quite stupidly lately including the USA.


----------

